# boyd porcelain jar lid



## pault (Jul 23, 2009)

While diving in the Niagara River  i came upon a milk glass lid marked Boyd's Genuine Porelain marked on the outter rim and in the center a  square with  an M in thinner more fluid script onthe reverse side is  the number 24. I assume it is as canning jar lid but how can I find out how old it is>


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, It is the porcelain liner from a zinc fruit jar lid.
 Having the "M" inside a square (actually is a diamond), sounds like a lid for RB 10 #1624-1625 "The Marion Jar" Mason's Patent etc.
 That lid dates to approx. 1890-1904 & in very good, complete condition is worth $15-20.


----------

